
The Coming Nuclear Crisis - Anon84
http://www.technologyreview.com/blog/arxiv/24414/
======
cameldrv
It's not true. Yes, we mine less Uranium than we use, because we have been
burning Russian bomb uranium for the past ten years. When it runs out, we will
need to mine more. Why would mining companies expand mining if it's just going
to pile up and cause the price to collapse because Russia is undercutting them
on price? There is plenty of Uranium to be mined. It has even been shown that
with a small increase in the price of electricity, we could extract the trace
amounts of Uranium in seawater, which provides a nearly unlimited supply.

------
nickpinkston
The dude looks legit - but why isn't this more well known? France reprocesses
their waste into fuel - which is expensive, but would that be a solution?

------
pasbesoin
If you want to continue with a fission process, I've seen comments to the
effect that there's a lot of thorium around. India is known to have
particularly abundant, known resources.

